# who were the first madrigalist? who invented the madrigals?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My little finger is telling me, italians invented the madrigals before everyone else.But the first magrigalist according to wikipedia (verdelot and some other guys were french that immigrated to italia to learn custom music and litterature, theywere italianized).

So i ask you guys what were the very fisrt madrigalist the inventor of madrigsls?

:tiphat:


----------

